# Is this a Queen Ant of those common black house ants?



## Choco (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this the queen of those small black house ants? We found a stack of ants gathering in a close huddle around a couple winged ants of the same size. When I got a closer look they all scattered and gathered again around the winged ants. From what I can find these winged ants are the fertile males. After we sprayed them a bunch fell from the cupboard and on the bench. When we wiped them up found this large one too. It's about 13mm long

View attachment 153397
View attachment 153398


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 6, 2010)

That looks more like a wingless wasp to me.


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 6, 2010)

im with you


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 6, 2010)

um. It's a wasp.


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 6, 2010)

From the looks of the head and the colours its a wasp haha.


----------



## porkosta (Jul 11, 2010)

That is not a queen. Queen's are bigger than that.


----------



## Choco (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW...derr.
You know when you're thinking of something and the obvious is staring you in the face and you don't see it. Yeah one of those moments.

Cheers,
Allan


----------

